# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Julian Sula

## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Sokoli



----------


## Fiori

ah sa me pelqen kjo lloj pikture me uje. Faleminderit Sokol.

Shume terheqese, lozonjare dhe e veshtire ne te njejten kohe. Kam provuar disa here te pikturoj ne menyre te tille dhe deri diku me pejsazhet ja kam dale mbane po per gje tjeter nuk e kontrolloj dot ujin :( ndoshta perdor shume, nuk e di.

Me pelqyen shume te gjitha punimet.

----------


## denku

Më vjen të plas me veten,që nuk ja moren doren akuarelit.I lumtë dora vallaj këtij çunit.

----------


## Sokoli

*Julian Sula eshte kushriri im i pare nga ana e nenes. Piktor 25 vjecar i supertalentuar. Fitues i çelesit te arte ne si dhe i dy medaljeve te arta.* 
Mezi e ndolla ne forum :)

----------


## denku

Ku ka studiuar për pikturë ky Julian Sula?

----------


## julian

Me behet qefi qe paskam krijuar pak interes permjet ketyre pikturave ne kete forum. Falenderoj kushon qe me mbushi mendjen te fusja disa nga punimet e mia ne forum.

Une i fillova studimet ne Liceun Artistik ne Tirane. 
Vitin e pare provova ne konkursin per lice por nuk fitova dot pasi kishte shume politika e i dini si kane qene punet atehere (skisha miq, jo). Mbas kesaj historije e mora personalisht humbjen e konkursit dhe fillova te studioj nder Profesorin dhe Artistin e talentuar Shpend Bengu (Shpend te pershendes ne qofte se po e lexon kete resht). Vitin e dyt u futa ne konkurs prape the zura vend te dyte mbas Edi Hiles me duket (Edi Hila ky eshte?), me ka ndihmuar jashtzakonisht nga ana artistike, teknike dhe akademike Profesor Bengu (Faleminderit mik) dhe me ne fund mbase kaq perpjekjeve u futa ne lice. E shume qyfyre e te tjera ndodhen ne Lice, por pas semestrit te pare u larguam nga Shqiperia familiarisht dhe morrem rrugen e mergimit.
Perfunduar ne Amerike kam mbaruar shkollen e larte te arteve te bukura (Fine Arts Major) tek CCS (Center for Creative Studies) ne Detroit. 

Kam marre nja dy cmime lokale (Scholastics Art Award 2 Golden Keys, 1 Silver Key - Honarable Mention Award, small prize etc.) dhe kam pasur disa ekspozita ketu ne Michigan, se fundi po filloj ti futem piktures seriozisht pasi keto 3-4 vjet e fundit jam marre shume me biznesin tim dhe nuk e kam pasur mundesine te merrem shume (full time) me artin.

Tani merrem me biznesin tim kety ne Detroit. Design Agency sdi ta perkthej Shqip...nejse...

Po patet pyetje te tjera, hidhini ketej pa frike. (Ja marrte dreqi e kam harruar Shqipen e shkrete fare, mezi i lidh dy fjali bashke, te me falni). 
Kusho po gjete ndonje gabim me korigjo =)

Websiti im personal
www.4fx.com/julian 


Dhe ketu i kompanise
http://www.4fx.com

----------


## Sokoli

Kusho mire e ke thene por mund te thoshe edhe me shume.
Po s'u mjaftoi do mblidhemi bashke te bejme nje rezyme dhe te veme ndonje punim tendin nga ata te vertetet ketu te marrin vesh keta faren tone :-W

----------


## julian

Dal nga dal... "Fjalte e shumta jane fukarallek"  Ouuuu e mbakam mende nje flate te urte, bravooo. Lol :)

----------


## katana

sokol me i urte kushoja ;), me duket mua.
julian gezohem qe ndodhesh mes nesh dhe shpresoj qe te na nderosh me punen tende ne te ardhmen.
sinqerisht una

----------


## Static-X

:) Ti Sokoli qeke per manaxher :)

Juljan, shume nice ishin punimet

----------

